# 2010 Cops & Dogs Calendar



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't know if any of you are familiar with the calendar, but a friend of mine picked one up for me at a law enforcement expo last year. The 2010 one is now available for online ordering, either with credit card or through PayPal. These are really nice and have some gorgeous GSDs and Malinois on them.

http://www.policedontmove.com/


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

That is an awesome calendar some of the photos are fantastic! I love that it supports Kevlar for K9's


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: RuthieI love that it supports Kevlar for K9's


Ditto! Thank you, Chris, for sharing this. I will definitely get one for my office.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks for sharing, will definitely get one


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Well now I know one of the things Andrew's getting for Christmas


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Every year, someone buys me a calendar for Christmas. I suggested this one because it has men in UNIFORM! Yay!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do they have one with men out of uniform?


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Heh, Michelle...I was wondering the same thing, but as I'm buying the calendar for Andrew....I didn't think he'd like a men out of uniform version


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08Do they have one with men out of uniform?


how about women?


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I get one every year hand delivered by the photographer. We went to high school together and he's a really good friend of my hubands!!!!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

I ordered one and it came today. It really is NICE
i cant believe how fast it got here!!!!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Went ahead and got mine today for part of Andrew's Christmas presents







(Good thing we live together...now I can enjoy it, too!)


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I was starting to think it wouldn't come in time, but it arrived about 4pm on Christmas Eve! Andrew said it was his favorite gift


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I got one for Christmas too!!!
I also got a GSD one and another one with dogs on it...but the Cops & Dogs is my fav!!!!


----------

